# Personality test



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

There is a very, very tall coconut tree and there are 4 animals,
a Lion, a Chimpanzee, a Giraffe, and a Squirrel who pass by.

They decide to compete to see who is the fastest to get a banana off the
tree.
Who do you guess will win ?

Your answer will reflect your personality.

So think carefully . . .... Try and answer within 30 seconds

Got your answer?

Now scroll down to see the analysis.

If your answer is:
Lion = you're dull.
Chimpanzee = you're a moron.
Giraffe = you're a complete idiot.
Squirrel = you're just hopelessly stupid.

A COCONUT TREE DOESN'T HAVE BANANAS.
Obviously you're stressed and overworked.
You should take some time off and relax!
Try again next year.


Yep I thought Squirrel . . .


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am cleverer than I thought!  Only because I expect trick questions from you Dizzi! 

Sue


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm a moron   and you Dizzi are a naughty monkey


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm just hopelessly stupid    

Will have to take some time off sick


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

ok i thought squirrel too


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

OK I chose the Giraffe as I LOVE them...come to find out I'm a complete idiot    ...OK ladies , we are going to have to think of away to get Dizzi back, this is twice i have fallen for her tricks


----------

